# Need advice about Weight Gain Powder



## Joshack (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm 16, 6'1" male, and weigh 125-130 pounds. I've been trying to work out in order to get some upper arm strength, and I always eat until I am full. (3 meals a day) Would Optimum Nutrition Serious mass (weight gain powder) be okay to add to my diet? or would this be unhealthy? If so, any recommendations? I'm new to this, and I have no access to weights, all I do is push-ups, along with track and cross country. I can only do 20 push ups at the moment. I am not looking to get ripped or anything, I just don't want to be able to wrap my fingers around my upper arms, and would like to have some muscle.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

Joshack said:


> I'm 16, 6'1" male, and weigh 125-130 pounds. I've been trying to work out in order to get some upper arm strength, and I always eat until I am full. (3 meals a day) Would Optimum Nutrition Serious mass (weight gain powder) be okay to add to my diet? or would this be unhealthy? If so, any recommendations? I'm new to this, and I have no access to weights, all I do is push-ups, along with track and cross country. I can only do 20 push ups at the moment. I am not looking to get ripped or anything, I just don't want to be able to wrap my fingers around my upper arms, and would like to have some muscle.



Weight gainer powder is okay, but you're going to be a lot better off eating more food if you can.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2011)

moar food moar often


----------



## roybott1983 (Jan 31, 2011)

wouldnt more food along with weight gain powder be good ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2011)

roybott1983 said:


> wouldnt more food along with weight gain powder be good ?


 
'weight gain' powder is usually whey with maltodextrin. Malto is a shitty, pancreas-emploding carb youre better off not ingesting.

 If you need to go the liquid calorie route, drink a shitload of fullcream milk with some added protein powder.


----------



## Ark94 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joshack said:


> I'm 16, 6'1" male, and weigh 125-130 pounds. I've been trying to work out in order to get some upper arm strength, and I always eat until I am full. (3 meals a day) Would Optimum Nutrition Serious mass (weight gain powder) be okay to add to my diet? or would this be unhealthy? If so, any recommendations? I'm new to this, and I have no access to weights, all I do is push-ups, along with track and cross country. I can only do 20 push ups at the moment. I am not looking to get ripped or anything, I just don't want to be able to wrap my fingers around my upper arms, and would like to have some muscle.



I weighed 140lbs and was 6"1 last year, and your age. I put on fat and muscle, but my best advise is stay away from weight gainers. You can use them, but you want to incraese your meal times to 6-7times a day.

I used weight gainers, and i felt like shit, and i didn't pack on a lot.

When i got into eating whole foods, lots of meat, veggies the whole works i put on 50lbs since last february (a combo of fat and muscle).

Eat foods, if you need a little extra, a weight gainer may work but don't rely on them to get you big.

Just my 2 cents, take it as you want


----------



## Arra (Jan 31, 2011)

Just eat more food, really. Or make your own weight gain shake which would be infinitely more inexpensive. But I'd go with the former really.


----------



## Ark94 (Jan 31, 2011)

Arra said:


> Just eat more food, really. *Or make your own weight gain shake which would be infinitely more inexpensive*. But I'd go with the former really.



Definitely try the bolded.

Buy some eggwhites in liquid form, use some peanut butter, fruits, anything and throw it into a blender. Lots of recipes on how to make mass building shakes, search them up.


----------



## Joshack (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the input, I've ordered some Weight gain powder (Optimum Nutrition- Serious mass) to use until I find some good, cheaper, healthier things that will work in place of it. I have also added some more time in my schedule to eat real food, 2 breakfasts, lunch, a large high-protein snack, and a healthy dinner. I am not a badass thats able to go slirp down a couple eggs, but am open to any ideas as of what to make my own drink/shake with. I appreciate the ideas and advice you all have already posted.


----------



## Built (Jan 31, 2011)

Easy solution: drink a gallon of chocolate milk a day. Toss a few tablespoons of olive oil back before you knock back a big glass of chocolate milk. Don't drink water anymore, just milk plus your three meals a day. Cheap, easy, healthy and effective. 

Happy bulking.


----------



## roybott1983 (Feb 1, 2011)

id like some of these  recipes


----------



## Philmb (Feb 2, 2011)

Most "weight gain" powders I have seen are mostly a expensive can of sugar. Eat more calories than you burn, and you will gain weight. Anyone can eat a bunch of high sugar trash food and get fat. To gain quality overall body tissue eat more good food more often (at least 5-6 times a day) and you will gain weight. If you don't lift weights, something like doing the push-ups, say 3 sets 3 times a week, would help. Cardio is good for your health, however, doing it in excess is counter productive to weight gain. Still drink water. You can always have it after a meal so it does not fill you up.


----------



## EvolutionPT (Feb 4, 2011)

just eat, stay awaay from those gainers as they will faten you up and you dont want that kind of weight. Just use protein and food


----------



## roybott1983 (Feb 4, 2011)

i work weird hours 2 30 till 11 so i find it hard to eat right


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Prepare meals ahead of time.  Cook up a couple pounds of chicken breasts.  Keep some prepared rice in the fridge.  Steam a mess of vegetables and store in the fridge.  bring along a meal or two to work with you.  Good snacks I use at work are plain unsalted almonds, liquid egg whites with some whey powder, and/or hard boiled eggs.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 6, 2011)

spend that money on food.


----------



## ACHILLE (Feb 6, 2011)

Joshack said:


> I'm 16, 6'1" male, and weigh 125-130 pounds. I've been trying to work out in order to get some upper arm strength, and I always eat until I am full. (3 meals a day) Would Optimum Nutrition Serious mass (weight gain powder) be okay to add to my diet? or would this be unhealthy? If so, any recommendations? I'm new to this, and I have no access to weights, all I do is push-ups, along with track and cross country. I can only do 20 push ups at the moment. I am not looking to get ripped or anything, I just don't want to be able to wrap my fingers around my upper arms, and would like to have some muscle.


 
Start by writing down evrything you eat an counting the protein carbs and cals.

My best advice based on what i see is:

Just eat more foods. A lot more


----------



## kajal123 (Feb 7, 2011)

Joshack said:


> I'm 16, 6'1" male, and weigh 125-130 pounds. I've been trying to work out in order to get some upper arm strength, and I always eat until I am full. (3 meals a day) Would Optimum Nutrition Serious mass (weight gain powder) be okay to add to my diet? or would this be unhealthy? If so, any recommendations? I'm new to this, and I have no access to weights, all I do is push-ups, along with track and cross country. I can only do 20 push ups at the moment. I am not looking to get ripped or anything, I just don't want to be able to wrap my fingers around my upper arms, and would like to have some muscle.



   
Amazing post !!!!!!!Thanks for the share valuable information here, it will be very helpful...........
best regards,,,,
kajal.....*


----------



## Hell (Feb 7, 2011)

Eat More

For shakes, make your own:
1-2 cups of Chocolate or whole milk
2 scoops whey protein or blend
1/2-1 cup of oats
2 tbs olive oil or peanut butter
fruit-blueberrys, banana etc..
Mix
Delicious and 800-1200 calories per

Drink at least 1/2 gallon of whole or chocolate milk everyday
Eat more beef, chicken, and pork


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 'weight gain' powder is usually whey with maltodextrin. Malto is a shitty, pancreas-emploding carb youre better off not ingesting.
> 
> If you need to go the liquid calorie route, drink a shitload of fullcream milk with some added protein powder.



This +1.

Milk is cheap, tastes better, and is better for you.


----------

